
The Expanding News Desert (2018) [pdf] - wallflower
https://www.cislm.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/The-Expanding-News-Desert-10_14-Web.pdf
======
m3nu
The NYT is doing rather well with their paid online offering. Around 3m online
subscribers.

FT is also dong well at 1m total subscribers (includes print, I believe).

I wouldn’t call either one a niche offering. Personally I paid for one paper
or the other since being 16.

1: [https://www.statista.com/statistics/315041/new-york-times-
co...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/315041/new-york-times-company-
digital-subscribers/)

2: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-nikkei-ft-
readers/financi...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-nikkei-ft-
readers/financial-times-reaches-a-million-paying-readers-idUSKCN1RD1TF)

------
carapace
I think the market just isn't there. For people that want quality
news/information and are willing to pay for it there are niche sources that
already exist. But they don't have mass appeal.

For example, The Bay Citizen† was not swamped with demand.

†[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bay_Citizen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bay_Citizen)

